

The iOS Beginner blog series - dqminh
http://kentnguyen.com/ios/ios-beginner-series-intro/

======
jacktoole1
I find it incredibly ironic that this won't load on my iPad (iOS 5.0).

~~~
kentnguyen
checking now

~~~
jacktoole1
Working now :). I've seen my iPad act strangely before, so it could have been
something on my end or just server traffic.

------
kentnguyen
hey guys, thanks for visiting my sites. Due to unexpected traffic, it's
currently under heavy load. So the response time could be slow. Be patient

~~~
danbee
Time to implement some form of caching perhaps?

~~~
kentnguyen
It's back now. Fault PHPFog's cloud architecture

~~~
sanderson1
You should check out Pagoda Box. You can store cached files in a writable
directory that is shared across all of your app instances. Scaling is totally
seamless.

~~~
kentnguyen
i will. any other php cloud service you can think of. im a seasoned heroku
user by the way. still nothing match it for php

~~~
andycroll
[http://tjstein.com/2011/09/running-wordpress-on-heroku-
and-a...](http://tjstein.com/2011/09/running-wordpress-on-heroku-and-amazon-
rds/)

Possible?

------
kentnguyen
haha thanks @dqminh i didnt post this coz its not really technical, i thought
HN crowd would prefer the other post

